# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Слабый сигнал

## xxxDENiS

Собсно стоит дома точка дочка доступа Zyxel (для ноута и компа). На ноуте всё работает прекрасно, а вот на компе - нет. На компе - карточка d-link dwa-510. Сигнал ОЧЕНЬ слабый. Можно ли с помощью подручных (и не очень) средств усилить приём (ХЗ как сформулировать) карточки на компе? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Cheechako

Посмотреть уровень сигнала точки доступа (если регулируется), поставить антенну - хотя проще поменять взаимное расположение точки доступа икомпьютера (карта нормально работает на расстоянии метров 20-30 + 2 "внешних" стены :confused:, недавно полдюжины таких поставил).

----------


## xxxDENiS

лично у меня 2 стены всего в квартире между точкой доступа и компьютером. расстояние по-прямой - не более 5 метров, может 6 максимум. если точку доступа вытащить в коридор (уменьшить расстояние до трёх метров, но жутко неудобно, - лежит на полу), то сигнал становиться вполне норм. кто-нибудь может ещё что-либо подсказать?..

----------


## Cheechako

Либо что-то экранирует сигнал, либо проблема с антенной - только что из любопытства посмотрел, при таких условиях (через две стены) сигнал максимальный, уменьшения уровня просто нет; подобный эффект от драйвера как-то сомнителен :confused:
В пределах комнаты всё работает, даже если антенну отвинтить.

----------


## xxxDENiS

с экранированием маловероятно, скорее с антенной. собственно хотелось узнать что можно с ней сделать? проволокой медной обмотать чтоле :)

----------


## Cheechako

В принципе, в антенне ломаться-то нечему, фактически кусок провода :confused:
Можно попробовать поставить её на точку доступа, в случае повреждения ноутбук должен будет заметить падение сигнала.

----------


## xxxDENiS

хорошая идея! спасибо за подсказку, если у кого будут тоже конкретные предложения - пишите, не стесняйтесь!))

----------


## Cheechako

При желании - и наличии 10 минут свободного времени - можно "на коленке" сотворить что-то вроде такого, или такого ("фирменные" аналоги :)). Хотя на указанном расстоянии вряд ли целесообразно.

----------


## xxxDENiS

спасибо, попробую с первым вариантом))

----------

